# Safety in Guadalajara



## hwbookworm (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

My husband has recently applied for a position in Guadalajara.
We are trying to get an idea of the situation regarding security before he commits himself to this job.
I saw some posts in the forum but they seemed to be a few years old already and my Internet research mainly yielded sensationalistic articles.
Could people currently living in Guadalajara confirm how dangerous it is (I understand that there are good and bad neighbourhoods everywhere, I'm just trying to see if there are safer areas to live there)? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, there are many safe areas. I feel as safe in Zapopan as I do in Green Bay Wisconsin. 
Get a good local realtor. 

I am sure your husband's job will make recommendations. Listen to local advice on safety and you will be fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have nothing to worry about. Guadalajara is a fine city and the only danger is that you will probably never want to leave.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For the GDL metropolitan area, this report re: crime:

https://www.osac.gov/Pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13682


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Longford said:


> For the GDL metropolitan area, this report re: crime:
> 
> https://www.osac.gov/Pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13682


Thanks for the link Longford. It was interesting and contained some practical advice.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been here 20some years, never a problem, except for one break-in, no violence involved as no one was home. A house alarm solved that problem. I should have had one from day one...live and learn. Same thing could happen in Kenosha...oh wait...it does!


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

*Not to worry*

Similar as others, I have lived in GDL for seven years with little problem. Although there ARE some horrific stories of violence here and nearby, one must remember that there are millions of people here who move around daily going about their business without issue. Petty thievery is the most common thing. 

Tell your husband to drop me a note if he wants company. I am always happy to talk in English with people! lancekoz at gmail

Also, I'm from Wisconsin! Seems to be a lot of references to there. Happy to chat with you'all as well.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm actually moving to Guadalajara from Queretaro where I've been staying a while. I've visited Guadalajara and it seem like a nice place. People who I've met here say a lot of good things and have told me not to worry too much.


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol, everywhere I go there are lots of folks from Wisconsin. I lived in Phoenix for 10 years and it killed me the knowing looks I got at the offhand mention of squeaky cheese curds. It was
Kind of entertaining to do it.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I have lived here for 5 years. I feel safe, but as already mentioned, theft is a big problem in the city. My house was broken into twice, but I did not have a tall fence, and no alarm system. We were not home when it happened (thankfully). It is a big city so you obviously have to be cautious, just as you would in any big city in any part of the world. Last week I went to California for my sister´s wedding and can tell you I have not felt as nervous/scared here in GDL as I did there at a Los Angeles gas station.


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

It's the little things that get you. It is quite common for your car to be missing its rearview mirrors if parked on a side street for any length of time. And, of course, there are shops in town that sell (surprise!) used rear view mirrors. Sometimes, even headlights or taillight assemblies are taken for the same reason. Also, visitors to our house usually bring any briefcase or papers of value with them when they come in.... anything visible inside the car is a target. It doesn't happen all the time, but often enough.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ys these guys are very good. Mt husband paked fo 5 minutes next to hospital del Carmen s I could go and pick up a bill and the side mirors of the trucks were gone motor and everything...


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

A word of warning to the wise, do not leave a briefcase in your car. I stopped for one minute at the 7-Eleven at 7:30 in the morning, when I came out, my window was broken, the briefcase was gone along with my iPad and my passport... live and learn.


----------

